# TLZ - Telezon Limited



## PorscheACE (2 October 2006)

*Telezon - TLZ* Anyone heard anything about Telezon (TLZ)? Thoughts? Anyone holding any shares?

Looks interesting...Read Announcements


----------



## Greenthumb2 (6 February 2012)

*TLZ - SIM - Telezon Ltd Anouncements*

Telezon Ltd is a company with injection moulding technology currently focused on making polymer needles for medical use. This process could see the replacement of steel needles with polymer needles. Telezon is listed on a new Australian exchange SIM VSE, SIM VSE is for companies that have environmental savings, Telezons product reduces energy use, is recyclable and will be safer in medical use. All this is on their web site listed below. Unfortunately nobody seems to be taking up data/ anouncements from SIM VSE so I will use this thread to relay anouncements for Telezon from SIM VSE.

www.telezon.com

www.simvse.com.au

The following are recent anouncements-

International Recognition by World Health Organisation for SoloFlow
http://svc031.wic004pa.server-web.com/ftp/news/027894112.PDF

SoloFlow shipped to India
http://svc031.wic004pa.server-web.com/ftp/news/027894113.PDF


----------



## Greenthumb2 (7 February 2012)

*Re: TLZ - Telezon New stock placement*

The following anouncement was made today on SIM VSE

http://svc031.wic004pa.server-web.com/ftp/news/027894125.PDF


----------



## Greenthumb2 (8 February 2012)

*Re: TLZ - Telezon Details of share placement*

http://svc031.wic004pa.server-web.com/ftp/news/027894127.PDF


----------



## Greenthumb2 (9 February 2012)

*Re: TLZ - Telezon 4 fold mould produces another batch of SloFlow*

http://svc031.wic004pa.server-web.com/ftp/news/027894128.PDF


----------



## prawn_86 (9 February 2012)

Greenthumb,

Please note that members can access announcements themselves via their own brokers so there isn't a need for you to post every one. 

ASF is about discussion and analysis. Why don't you give some information about why you think is is a good or bad stock?

Any further low content posts will be removed as per the ASF Posting Guidelines

Thanks


----------



## Greenthumb2 (9 February 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> Greenthumb,
> 
> Please note that members can access announcements themselves via their own brokers so there isn't a need for you to post every one.
> 
> ...




Actually I think if you go to your brokers site and try to list TLZ you will find it doesn't exist, certainly Comsec is not taking SIMVSE data.

I explained this in my first post, my only intention was to make data available that is not being relayed like ASX data. So I do not consider the content to be low. But you obviously do not want it so I will cease with the announcements.

Out of curiosity anyone who has been reading this thread, has it been of interest? Please leave a post,

Thanks


----------

